# Help needed on compatible plants for my betta



## roshangeo (Nov 1, 2013)

Are Bettas compatible with the following plants?
Ceratophyllum	
Hygrophila Corymbosa
Echinodorus bleheri (Amazon sword plant)
Hair Grass (Long)
Hydrilla
Hygrophila stricta
Echinodorus tenellus


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, Betta's are compatible with all plants. Some of them I don't recognize the scientific names but There's no aquatic plant that Betta's really can't be with.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

All the plants look good to me  Bettas are pretty much compatible with all plants... All you need is a good light to promote plant growth ^_^


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i do not like hornwort with long finned fish of any kind.tore my bettas fins up.if it sheds/dies in the tank it is messy and annoying.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting, I've never had any issues with it :O But better safe than sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with the Hornwart. A lady at PetSmart gave it to me instead of Wisteria (still ticked off) and it just sheds EVERYWHERE. It's horrible, but I don't want to waste a perfectly good plant. If I were you, I would avoid it.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

New hornwort is annoying like that but after it grows and transitions to your water it gets softer, stops losing leaves and is much much prettier. I hated the hornwort when we first got it. Threw most of it away but then as it grew it got so soft, lush and pretty that all betta's love it and it doesn't hurt their fins at all.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love my hornwort to... It's in my spawn tanks as well and I'm yet to have a problem.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Hornwort is great once its gets past its shedding phase. Its also one of the best ammonia/nitrate cleaning plants available and my sorority love to rest in the floating foliage of the hornworts. My only isue with it is that it grows too quickly and needs to be cut back every week


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

my veiltail oranda got it stuck through his fin.not fun to remove.can be really sharp.the stuff i had reminded me of pine needles.think my water is too hard for it.


----------

